

Ask HN:  Books for creating iOS apps - nerdwithme

In the endless see of how tos, lectures, tutorials, podcasts and gurus slinging their own version of how to do it.<p>Is there a solid top 10 list of resources on how to go from 'I don't know shit about app dev' to 'I took my idea and made it a useful app'?<p>I really don't know where to get started.
======
Apocryphon
The Stanford iPhone programming lectures are a solid place to start. As an
entry book, Jeff LaMarche's book from apress is great as well:
<http://www.amazon.com/dp/143023024X/?tag=stackoverfl08-20>

------
bdfh42
Negative advice: Don't buy "Professional iPhone and iPad Application
Development" from Wrox

